Show HN: Rocket – The D in CI/CD - z0mbie42
======
z0mbie42
Omg you are right! As I can't longer edit here is the URL

[https://github.com/astrocorp42/rocket](https://github.com/astrocorp42/rocket)

------
gus_massa
You forgot the URL?

